# Bay Area Speedcubin' 2: Attack of the Side Events



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2013)

aka BooBoos Official'd Again Somehow 2014
aka BASC 2

*Register here!*

Competition webpage: http://www.cubingusa.com/basc2/
Schedule: http://www.cubingusa.com/basc2/schedule.php

*An official Rubik's Cube competition hosted by Bay Area Speedcubin'.*
*WCA Delegate:* Jeremy Fleischman.

*Date:*
February 9, 2014

*Location:*
Moose Family Center Lodge
905 Kifer Rd 
Sunnyvale, California 94086

*Registration Fee:*
The cost for registration is $3n+3, where n is the number of main events you're registering for, with a $21 maximum fee. This means that after registering for six events, the remaining events are free!
*Skewb is an official WCA event as of January 1, 2014. Because of this, the price for competing in Skewb is free!*
$1 of every competitor's registration cost will go to the World Cube Association.

Prizes sponsored by The Cubicle! Go buy stuff from them since they're the best in the US!




*What to Bring:*
- Cash to pay for registration. Exact change is recommended for sake of efficient registration, but change will be available.
- Your own cubes. Competitors compete with their own puzzles. Make sure your puzzles are competition-legal by checking that they comply with the WCA Regulations.
- Lunch. Lunch isn't being provided. There are restaurants near the Lodge, but it is recommended that you bring your own lunch.
- Your A-game! Aim for the best results that you can!

*Events:*

 Event Round Soft Cutoff Hard Cutoff To Advance Rubik's Cube Round 1 1:00 1:30 20  Final    2x2 Cube Final none   Rubik's Cube: One-handed Combined Final 1:00 1:30  Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded Final 10:00 cumulative soft   Megaminx Combined Final 2:30 3:00  Pyraminx Final none   Square-1 Combined Final 1:00 1:15  Rubik's Clock Final 30 seconds   Skewb Final none  

*Volunteers:*
Attention all BASC competitors!
We're looking for some volunteers to assist with judging, scrambling, and running!

Much of what helps build and maintain the momentum of the competition is a stable number of people working the competition at any given moment. Often, the organisation team alone can't cover all the bases and keep the competition flowing efficiently with hundreds of puzzles being cycled about, thousands of results to enter, and a schedule that should be strictly adhered to.
To accommodate for this, the organisation team often recruits other competitors as staff to work the competition as well as recruits volunteers as they are available.

If you are not competing in a particular event and are available to judge, scramble, or run during that time, or simply for more information, please contact Ranzha V. Emodrach as soon as possible. If you happen to be available on the day of the competition and wish to volunteer, that's great too! The more people we have to work the competition, the better!

Hope to you see you there!
The BASC Team


----------



## RubrumAqua (Nov 15, 2013)

Just finished signing up! I just got a skewb and I plan to learn it for this competition! Also got a mini Zhanchi to practice OH for this one.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 15, 2013)

Alright, time to start getting good at the rest of the side events besides sq-1


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 15, 2013)

RubrumAqua said:


> I just got a skewb and I plan to learn it for this competition!





Spoiler








I don't know how to resize images.



And wait Justin you're coming? This'll be exciting.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 17, 2013)

Speedcubin'?


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 17, 2013)

I will be making an appearance.


----------



## Riley (Nov 17, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> Speedcubin'?


Speedcubin'.



AustinReed said:


> I will be making an appearance.


Yay!


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 24, 2013)

Attention all BASC competitors!
We're looking for some volunteers to assist with judging, scrambling, and running!

Much of what helps build and maintain the momentum of the competition is a stable number of people working the competition at any given moment. Often, the organisation team alone can't cover all the bases and keep the competition flowing efficiently with hundreds of puzzles being cycled about, thousands of results to enter, and a schedule that should be strictly adhered to.
To accommodate for this, the organisation team often recruits other competitors as staff to work the competition as well as recruits volunteers as they are available.

If you are not competing in a particular event and are available to judge, scramble, or run during that time, or simply for more information, please contact Ranzha V. Emodrach as soon as possible. If you happen to be available on the day of the competition and wish to volunteer, that's great too! The more people we have to work the competition, the better!

Thanks for your service to the cubing community, and happy cubing!

The BASC Organisation Team

P.S. As of now, there are 30 competitors registered! Be sure to register before the 2nd of February (which is hella days away, but y'know)!


----------



## Ruben (Nov 29, 2013)

i really want to go !!


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 8, 2014)

Roughly one more month until BASC 2, and we already have 55 competitors registered!

*If you're currently registered to compete and you will NOT be making it to BASC, please let the organisation team know as soon as possible.* Trust me, it makes our lives a lot easier knowing who's going to make it and who isn't.

News:

*PRIZES!*
Prizes from The Cubicle! Many thanks to them for sponsoring us.
BASC 2 Prize Structure

All prizes are gift cards redeemable at TheCubicle.us. The gift cards will be packaged in TheCubicle.us cube bags. Please contact [email protected] if you have any questions. 

3x3
•	1st place: $15
•	2nd place: $10
•	3rd place: $7
2x2: $10
3x3 OH: $10
3x3 BLD: $10
Megaminx: $10
Pyraminx: $10
Square-1: $10
Rubik’s Clock: $10
Skewb: $10

Fastest first-time competitor (3x3 average): $10

*Volunteer judges/scramblers/runners:*
We're still looking for people to help judge/scramble/run if they have the free time. It's looking like we're going to have more competitors than we originally bargained for, and we're pretty set on keep the schedule as it is as long as we can. If you're willing to help judge/scramble/run, please let the org team know. We all would like a fun-filled, fast-paced, efficient competition, and you can help make it happen!

See you all in February!


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 8, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> *PRIZES!*



Please nobody else good at square-1 go thanks

Because I don't have a chance at winning anything else lol


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 4, 2014)

Excited to meet people and compete 
Goals:
3x3: sub-12.5 avg, sub-10 single maybe?
OH: sub-20 avg, sub-17.5 single
megaminx: sub-1:45 avg, sub-1:30 single
sq-1: make cutoff, sub-50 avg?
skewb: eh maybe sub-25 avg?
2x2: eh. at least sub-5 avg
pyra: eh sub-10 avg?

I'm looking to maybe buy some cubes, white or black (or primary i guess):
shengshou 5x5
guhong v2
lanlan skewb
yj sulong
mini shengshou 7x7
50 mm dayan 2x2
moyu weisu, aosu


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 4, 2014)

Am going.
Sub 25 3x3. Sub 20 single.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 4, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Please nobody else good at square-1 go thanks
> 
> Because I don't have a chance at winning anything else lol



Lol so much for that, Takao is going and I haven't practiced at all.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 14, 2014)

cubingawsumness said:


> Excited to meet people and compete
> Goals:
> 3x3: sub-12.5 avg, sub-10 single maybe?
> OH: sub-20 avg, sub-17.5 single
> ...



3x3: 12.03 average, but no sub-11 singles
OH: yay 19.11 average, 16.xx single (+2!!!!!!!)
megaminx: lol sub-1:30 average
skewb: 13.xx average (thanks to Ranzha's skewb)
2x2: ewwwww
pyra: 8.xx average

this is cool 
Thanks to everyone who organized this. Although some rounds were a little crazy (to judge, to watch), I had a lot of fun and met a bunch of people.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 14, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Please nobody else good at square-1 go thanks
> 
> *Because I don't have a chance at winning anything else lol*



^ This made me laugh a little


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 14, 2014)

podiumed in 5 outta 9 events holla.


----------

